
Alternatives to Global Variables: Singletons or Dependency Injection? - anupamchugh
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/alternatives-to-global-variables-34982becfcc?source=friends_link&sk=0370dd69ebaa7b92c32a743c459d7a71
======
anupamchugh
Global Variables are often termed as evil. Considering the hurdles you'd face
with them(when used in excess), what are your alternatives? Using Singleton
Design Pattern--which is nothing but a fancy global or passing arguments like
Dependency Injection?

